# What's wrong with liking anime on this forum?



## TK 421 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey, based on what I see on "GuHong worth getting? Pros, cons. Troubles?" Thread by Me. Some of you guys don't like anime. But i think there's nothing wrong about it. Personally I like: Blassreiter (awesome), K-ON, Cardcaptor sakura, Doraemon (who doesn't know this?), Hayate the combat butler.

  


Feel free to say what you think, feel, comments about anime.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 17, 2010)

It's boring as ****. Also the art sucks.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't really like it, but Dragon Ball (it's over 9000!!1!) and The Law of Ueki is quite nais. Other than that, anime is just boring.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 17, 2010)

Try watching Blassreiter, you will be surprised!
Anime is not as boring as **** TRY WATCHING.


----------



## keemy (Sep 17, 2010)

It's just annoying when you guys mention it in like every thread srsly. (yes I'm talking to you edward)


----------



## 04mucklowd (Sep 17, 2010)

The fact that boys in their late teens are still watching cartoons is just ridiculus


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 17, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> The fact that boys in their late teens are still watching cartoons is just ridiculus



The fact that boys in their mid thirties are still watching cartoons while lying in bed with their 20 year old girlfriend counters your trolling-post and makes you deserve a fierce :fp


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 17, 2010)

keemy said:


> It's just annoying when you guys mention it in like every thread srsly. (yes I'm talking to you edward)



Don't say that to edward.
Anime is *NOT A CARTOON!*


----------



## aronpm (Sep 17, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> Anime is *NOT A CARTOON!*





cartoon (Wiktionary) said:


> (animation) An animated piece of film which is often but not exclusively humourous.





anime (Wiktionary) said:


> (anime, countable) An animated work, usually from Japan, using this style.


----------



## blade740 (Sep 17, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with liking anime. What bothers us are posts like this: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=448448&postcount=9

Linking to a completely unrelated video is pointless. It just so happens that many of these pointless posts contain anime videos. It's just an in-joke that people who like that particular anime will like and the rest of the forum thinks is spam.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 17, 2010)

Mac OS X Dictionary says:

anime |ˈanəˌmā|
noun
Japanese movie and television animation, often having a science fiction theme and sometimes including violent or explicitly sexual material. Compare with manga.


----------



## theace (Sep 17, 2010)

I lieks anime. Eet be gud.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 17, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> Mac OS X Dictionary says:
> 
> anime |ˈanəˌmā|
> noun
> Japanese movie and television animation, often having a science fiction theme and sometimes including violent or explicitly sexual material. Compare with manga.



Go back to my post and read the definition of 'cartoon'.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 17, 2010)

I like anime, but I don't yell it out to the world, and take over threads referencing to some anime, as to brag, I WATCH MORE ANIME THAN YOU.
(Though I muuuuch prefer manga as a side note.)


----------



## iRiLLL (Sep 17, 2010)

yeah I love cartoon and anime too

"happy 3 friends" my favorite 

but who cares??

btw, when I'm 15 years old
I never watched cartoon again


this movie is the best for your age man, 




trust me, it works


----------



## maggot (Sep 17, 2010)

for someone who said anime is not artistic, you obviously are ignorant. please ensure you research your comment before making a horribly ignorant statement. please look at these anime, mononoke and kuuchuu buranko come off the top of my head. 

but i watch anime, but ive been watching anime forever.


----------



## Edward (Sep 17, 2010)

did sumbudy sai anime?



blade740 said:


> There's nothing wrong with liking anime. What bothers us are posts like this: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=448448&postcount=9
> 
> Linking to a completely unrelated video is pointless. It just so happens that many of these pointless posts contain anime videos. It's just an in-joke that people who like that particular anime will like and the rest of the forum thinks is spam.



That's a case of him doin' it wrong.
I don't use videos (embedded) 


keemy said:


> It's just annoying when you guys mention it in like every thread srsly. (yes I'm talking to you edward)


I know :3, I've been toning it down recently. But it's not like the message these posts were purely anime... They still attempt to help/or ask a question.


----------



## dillonbladez (Sep 17, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with anime, but sometimes, it's just so pointless when used in a thread.

I watch it all the time, and the artwork is quite nice. My favourites are Katekyo Hitman Reborn!, Law of Ueki, Naruto, etc...


----------



## qqwref (Sep 17, 2010)

Anime (and manga) is not a specific type of entertainment designed to cater to a specific type of people, but an art form that can be used to tell pretty much any kind of story. There are plenty of genres in anime, as well as very distinct styles, so don't think that all anime has the same feel. It's not the same as a western "cartoon" because that word pretty much implies something that's made to entertain children, which is by no means the point of all anime, any more than it's the point of all books, even though there certainly are books designed for children. Y'all certainly have the right to be biased, but at least think it through a bit more.

I'm amused by the definition which says "often having a science fiction theme and sometimes including violent or explicitly sexual material". So do movies and TV shows, but I bet the definitions for those wouldn't bother to say that.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 17, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Anime (and manga) is not a specific type of entertainment designed to cater to a specific type of people, but an art form that can be used to tell pretty much any kind of story. There are plenty of genres in anime, as well as very distinct styles, so don't think that all anime has the same feel. It's not the same as a western "cartoon" because that word pretty much implies something that's made to entertain children, which is by no means the point of all anime, any more than it's the point of all books, even though there certainly are books designed for children. Y'all certainly have the right to be biased, but at least think it through a bit more.
> 
> *I'm amused by the definition which says "often having a science fiction theme and sometimes including violent or explicitly sexual material". So do movies and TV shows, but I bet the definitions for those wouldn't bother to say that.*



That's exactly what my Mac's dictionary says, talk to Apple or something.


----------



## AngeL (Sep 17, 2010)

Miyazaki's films are the only anime I care to watch, the rest seem like adolescent drivel to me. Maybe there is good anime out there, but I've never seen it.


----------



## nck (Sep 17, 2010)

I've seen EVERY one of the animes from last year's autumn and this year's winter season.
I stopped watching anime all together as I was so bloody disappointed at the second season of GundamOO. Seriously..why do they always ruin an otherwise great anime with crappy sequel and predicable script.

I still lurk on NicoNico and acfun though. Can't survive without them.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 17, 2010)

AngeL said:


> Miyazaki's films are the only anime I care to watch, the rest seem like adolescent drivel to me. Maybe there is good anime out there, but I've never seen it.



Blassreiter, you'll be amazed. Animax (i think).


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 17, 2010)

It pisses me off when I see casuals and nublets post about anime.

Because I'm a serious pretentious person about anime, I'm going to an anime convention in an hour.

>Miyazaki.

Pretty art and storylines, but overrated, in my opinion.
Casuals like to mention him alot, because he's popular.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 17, 2010)

4Chan said:


> It pisses me off when I see casuals and nublets post about anime.
> 
> Because I'm a serious pretentious person about anime, I'm going to an anime convention in an hour.
> 
> ...



Anime convention wha? Is it too late for me to go?


----------



## Grzegorz (Sep 17, 2010)

haha oh wow.

all i see is: "anime is boring" and "my definishun of anemoo is waaay better"

liking something is subjective. though some people let it sound like it is a fact. And most importantly: i guess there are tons of people who think cubing is the most boring thing in the world.

anime: some scribbles and colours made in Japan.
cartoon: some scribbles and colours made in the more western world.



04mucklowd said:


> The fact that boys in their late teens are still watching cartoons is just ridiculus


i guess speedcubing is so much more 1337 than watching anemoo.

i watch occasionally anime. i'm currenlty watching naruto.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 17, 2010)

4Chan said:


> It pisses me off when I see casuals and nublets post about anime.
> 
> Because I'm a serious pretentious person about anime, I'm going to an anime convention in an hour.
> 
> ...



I never knew it was possible to be so hipster about anime...


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 17, 2010)

You can be a hipster wrt to anything. It takes a certain quality of "I'm better than you" but that quality can be expressed through anything.


----------



## CriminallyVulgar (Sep 17, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > It pisses me off when I see casuals and nublets post about anime.
> ...



It's hard to strike a balance between "I dislike Naruto" and "You wouldn't have heard of any of the good anime, you haven't been following it long enough."

Only way I've managed to stay in between Weeaboo and Hipster is by loving both Evangelion and YuGiOh, while not enjoying Naruto at all. It's a hard life, but a fulfilling one.


----------



## Reisen Bunny (Sep 17, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> keemy said:
> 
> 
> > It's just annoying when you guys mention it in like every thread srsly. (yes I'm talking to you edward)
> ...


----------

